# Orange Krate and Eliminator Buzz Bike



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Posted these in the Show and Tell but would like to try and find out the year of the Buzz Bike. Like I said in the other post these will be moving along and while I have an idea of the Krate's value I can't find any comps for the Buzz Bike. The Krate is actually pretty nice except the rear tire is wrong, missing reflector, and seat is tore up pretty good. The Buzz Bike has original tires that are shot but, except for a small cut, the seat is pretty nice and paint and chrome should clean up really well. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2015)

Here is the Murray Muscle Bike site that has the clip below. The bike might be a 68-69 if it's the same as yours. I believe the member RailRider is the one who created this site. Give him a buzz.  

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/101/Western-Auto-stores#.Ve4UMF5REfg


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Exact bike! Thanks a lot. Anyone have any idea what FMV would be for one of these? I'm thinking $300ish. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 7, 2015)

I believe this seller is member RailRider so he would be the one to ask about a value. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Blue-1968-M...le-Bike-w-original-paint-parts-/291552127040?


----------



## vastingray (Sep 7, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Exact bike! Thanks a lot. Anyone have any idea what FMV would be for one of these? I'm thinking $300ish. V/r Shawn




 Look on the Norfolk va craigslist there is a really clean one with curved bars he's only asking $300 I think and probably negotiable


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 7, 2015)

MO7 would make it a 1967, the first year for the Eliminators. . As far as value. condition is everything. the paint on the frame looks nice, but the guard has some wear. I would put it at 200-300, more if you can find the right person that has to have it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2015)

azhearseguy said:


> MO7 would make it a 1967, the first year for the Eliminators. . As far as value. condition is everything. the paint on the frame looks nice, but the guard has some wear. I would put it at 200-300, more if you can find the right person that has to have it.




Thanks! I'm gonna clean it up and put a new front tire on it. I aired up the back and so far its holding but display only! V/r Shawn


----------

